# Honey in carry-on baggage?



## Hambone

I bet it would get trashed. Since it's plastic, I would ship it.


----------



## jbw

Not in the carry on. In the stow away is alright. A few months back I arrived at Orlando Airport with a freshly purchased 1/2 gallon of orange blossom honey and tried to check my bag. With 55 min to flight time they said I was too late to check the bag. Really got my goat. The lady behind the counter was happy to take the "gift". Haven't had OB honey since.


----------



## Swobee

I believe that 3 oz. (or is it 2 oz. - I flew commercially in February but forgot now) is the maximum liquid amount allowed on flights. As mentioned, in the general luggage it would probably be OK.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries

SWO is right, they will NOT let you on the plane with that much honey, you could place it in checked bags without an issue, other than rough baggage handling and theiving handlers.


----------



## rochrunner

Well, guess that pretty much decides it! Sounds like the USPS will be getting some honey shipping business.

Thanks to all who responded!


----------



## Bear Creek Steve

Second hand experience:

Over the 4th of July with all of the grandchildren here they all had a chance to decap, turn the extractor handle, and finger-lick all of the honey they wanted. All were invited to help themselves to the one pound plastic bottles and put them in their checked bags to take home. One five year old put it in her daypack and TSA removed it and put it in the trash at the airport.

In an effort to compensate I recently sent a bottle by USPS and when visiting taught her how to make creamed honey.

Besr Creek Steve


----------



## Ted n Ms

I had a freind that just took 2 quarts back to San Fran sissyco. from Ms. She packed it on her checked baggage.


----------



## odfrank

TSA confiscates it at the Eugene, Oregon airport.


----------



## Bens-Bees

Some airports are now equipped with carry-on baggage scanners that can somehow determine if liquids in the baggage are explosives / explosive components or not. Those airports have relaxed the "no more than 2 oz. of liquids" rule, but other airports have not... and if you call the TSA to ask them which airports are equipped with that and which ones aren't, they'll likely put you on the no fly list, so it's a bit of a crap-shoot. Best thing to do is just drop it off with FedEx on your way to the airport.


----------



## Duboisi

Here in Europe, the regulations are said to become more relaxed. Have not heard any timeline, but are hoping it does not take too long a time.


----------



## Swobee

odfrank said:


> TSA confiscates it at the Eugene, Oregon airport.



Is that like in the old days when the cops would 'confiscate' our beer while we'd be out cruising Main St. then send us home?


----------



## Ross

It's actually a 4 oz rule, and yes, they will take it. Remember, everything liquid or gel must fit in a quart sized ziplock as well.


----------



## Grant

peacekeeperapiaries said:


> you could place it in checked bags without an issue, other than rough baggage handling and theiving handlers.


Phooey!

We had friends that called the TSA at the departure airport and they said, "Hey, no problem in checked luggage."

Once they got to the airport, different story. These were 24-ounce, plastic squeeze bottles packed in zip lock bags. (my honey, BTW)

Does anyone in the governmental oversight really know anything? Makes me very fearful, especially when they think they need to protect me from myself.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## suttonbeeman

jbw...I would be glad to ship you some...let me know! We are now in a time period when common sense does not prevail! just written rules. I'm sure I could blow up a plane with a jar of honey....and I makes it hard to enter a national honey show you ship it you get bubbles. Last year I had to go through a thourough search and a towel head in front of me never got looked at. I'm not blaming all allah believers but that they are Islam sure increases the chances of extremist violence!


----------



## waynesgarden

I heard an interview with musician a while ago. He was on his way to visit his friend BB King and brought along a jar of jam he made on his farm for the famed blues guitarist.

When he got to the boarding gate and it was confiscated, he said, "Hey, I'm bringing that jam for BB King!" The TSA person said "Tell Mr. King, sorry, the thrill is gone. And so is the jam."

Wayne


----------



## Rob Renneker

While waiting in line at the Little Rock airport I watched the security people confiscate a bottle of perfume (or something like that) from an old lady and send her to the back of the line to possibly miss her flight. There is very little common sense anymore. They stick to the written rules without looking at the situation; I doubt that you would be able to bring a jar of honey unless it was in checked luggage.


----------



## Michael Bush

It's wonderful to live in a free country.


----------



## Eyeshooter

I have so many frequent flyer miles my backside looks like seat 5A (yes, that is first class and I will take any perk they will give me since my job requires me to travel). My last total miles flown was almost 2.5 million. In fact, I just flew home from the bee hive state 50 minutes ago.

I assure you, they will confiscate any fluid over 3.4 ounces in size (sorry, Ross, it is not a 4 ounce rule) including honey if you try to carry it on. Not only will you loose the honey you will tie up the line and make for even more irate TSA agents. Ship it USPS, Fedex, etc or wrap it well and put it in your checked luggage.

John


----------



## rigotech

Michael Bush said:


> It's wonderful to live in a free country.


pffssttt ... free country ... no such thing as free


----------



## Michael Palmer

You can take comb honey in carry on luggage. I've done it many times, including on a trip to NYC this week.


----------



## deknow

Yes..we should be relying on common sense more....like the common sense displayed here......referring to someone as a "towel head" behind their back, on an internet forum. Good thing you were alert to prevent the increased chance of extremest violence from happening. I'm sure the brave and enlightened act of referring to him as a towel head to his face caused him to decide not to blow up the plane. ...that makes you a hero! You should get a medal for bravery!

Deknow



suttonbeeman said:


> jbw...I would be glad to ship you some...let me know! We are now in a time period when common sense does not prevail! just written rules. I'm sure I could blow up a plane with a jar of honey....and I makes it hard to enter a national honey show you ship it you get bubbles. Last year I had to go through a thourough search and a towel head in front of me never got looked at. I'm not blaming all allah believers but that they are Islam sure increases the chances of extremist violence!


----------



## Kieck

Interesting that responses to attitudes or opinions expressed in this thread were posted more than three years after the ideas were presented here.


----------

